# Can you create a template using wordpad?



## M4K3 (Aug 28, 2005)

Hello all, I have a question...
Is it possible to create a template that...
1 - Can be saved as an RTF 
and 
2 - Can have fields or words that are uneditable?

My situation is this. I have a program (Radiology) that allows you to upload .rtf's that are used as notes in the program. In this case it's used by Ultrasound technicians who have to enter data into these notes. I would like to have it so certain parts of the document can't be deleted or edited (like "Patient Name", "Measurement 1", etc) but them able to enter in that information next to the field ( "Doe, John", "8.3cm", etc). 
Any help would be greatly appreciated. I called the vendor and they didn't offer much info except that it HAS to be uploaded as an .rtf and can be edited with HTML.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Unfortunately, no, as far as I know, there is no such thing in WordPad. You might look into such other free text editors as NoteTab Light, NotePad++, txtPro Text Editor, PHP Editor and others.


----------



## thebeginner (Feb 13, 2008)

I've never seen any way either. Of couse I never use Word Pad or Note Pad as far as that goes.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Sadly - of course, if you could do that with Word Pad, then M$ would not sell as many copies of Word....


----------



## M4K3 (Aug 28, 2005)

Yea it is sad. Unfortunately I can only upload .rtf's and need to find a way to have certain fields uneditable. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

You do not have document protection options in RTFs, no matter if you were using Word or Wordpad.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I didn't think so, but wasn't sure - thanks jim


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Why can't this be done in MS Word and then saved as *.rtf* format?

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

M4K3 said:


> Hello all, I have a question...
> Is it possible to create a template that...
> 1 - Can be saved as an RTF
> and
> ...


I just got to thinking - when you have the technicians entering ata, is it being entered into an RTF file or into an HTML document?
This could have a major effect - you can have only certain parts of an HTML file (like a form) available for editing.
What is the name of the software you are uploading this data into? Perhaps someone here knows more (or can find out more) about it.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Rollin_Again said:


> Why can't this be done in MS Word and then saved as *.rtf* format?
> 
> Regards,
> Rollin





jimr381 said:


> You do not have document protection options in RTFs, no matter if you were using Word or Wordpad.


Rollin - it doesn't matter if he does make it that way in Word - an rtf file won't maintain the protected fields.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

My assumption is that the OP does not want the end-user to be able to change the "template" file while initially entering the information into it. This template file could be a protected Word document that would be completed by the end-user and then saved in the same protected format to a certain location. The person who is uploading the files into the Radiology program could then manually open and save each doc as *.rtf* format or he/she can convert all the saved docs in a particular directory to *.rtf* format in batch using a macro. The resulting *.rtf* file at this point should be considered finalized and ready for upload into the new program so in theory it shouldn't matter if it is protected since we can assume it will have the correct format since it was based on a protected source doc. Protection at this point would only be needed if the OP is worried about the user manually re-opening the file after it has been completed and saved and then making additional changes to it. I guess we need further clarification on whether or not this is a concern. It would also be helpful to know if the end user will be uploading the file into the Radiology program themselvers or whether this will be the reponsibility of someone else. If someone else will be making the upload this solution should work since they will be the ones who will convert the protected file to *.rtf* format not the person who initially entered the data.

Another option is to use a custom Visual Basic form that the end user will enter information into. The form would consist of nothing more than a series of text fields and a command button that would be used to populate the document in the background. Since everything would be done using Visual Basic the end user would never even see the document being opened, modified, and then saved in the correct format.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Since the program allows edits via HTML, it might be easiest to build a form using HTML and run that - but we have to wait for the OP....
So, what's happening down there rollin?


----------

